
Preventing Attacks on Anonymous Data Collection [pdf] - ash
https://0x65.dev/static/docs/studies/hpn_v2.pdf
======
ash
Some more context: [https://0x65.dev/blog/2019-12-04/human-web-proxy-network-
hpn...](https://0x65.dev/blog/2019-12-04/human-web-proxy-network-hpn.html)

